

Former NASA Flight Engineer blogs about Columbia Disaster - scottshea
http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/after-ten-years-why-write-now/

======
podperson
The linked article only discusses why he's going to write about it. I hope the
future installments actually appear.

The other entries in the blog (which do not directly pertain to the Challenger
disaster) are very interesting.

------
bwanab
Reading the article about how they almost lost Discovery was chilling.

~~~
dredmorbius
[http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-we-nearly-
lost...](http://waynehale.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-we-nearly-lost-
discovery/)

(Linked on TFA, but here for the curious).

Edit: and, that really _is_ a good and powerful essay.

~~~
scottshea
Agreed... someone posted just that on HN and it rocketed to the top.

